# how can i download songs from .......?????



## sandeep bhatia (Dec 28, 2006)

hello!! friends.... 

recently i have joined the "youtube.com" webside but i can't be able to downoad even a single song frm the site.

can u tell me up that how can i download the songs frm the site & if u have any software that help me to download the songs frnm the site then plzz provide the link for the software.

waiting 4 ur reply & the software.
take care.
bye 4 now.


----------



## indian_samosa (Dec 28, 2006)

go to www.youtubex.com and follow the instructions..it will give you a link so that you can save the file to ur harddisk.To play the .flv files you might need a Riva FLV encoder...google it .


----------



## shankar_ganesh (Dec 28, 2006)

Use *Mozilla Firefox* Browser-If you don't have one, head on to: *www.getfirefox.com

Download the *'UNPLUG'* Extension, from here: *addons.mozilla.org/firefox/2254/

Go to the *Youtube Page* that plays your song

*Right-click* anywhere on the page and click 'Unplug'

A new page will open listing the media files present on the youtube page which you can download. Listed on the UnPlug list should be 2 types of files, the *video data (.flv file)* and the flash-based player. The flash-based player isn't very useful, so you should probably download the flash video file.

Click *'SAVE'* to download the file. The file is in a kind of a flash format.

To *convert it into a video format*, download *Geovid* Software from:
*www.geovid.com/Flash_to_Video_Encoder_PRO/

Convert the file to a video format, and *you're done*


----------



## JhonCena (Dec 28, 2006)

*www.keepvid.com/ is your answer


----------



## kushal_657 (Dec 28, 2006)

use "Limewire"...itz a superb sof with which u can download audio/video/documents/programs...free...........get it on www.download.com


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 28, 2006)

kushal_657 said:
			
		

> use "Limewire"...itz a superb sof with which u can download audio/video/documents/programs...free...........get it on www.download.com



dont use it for ilegal stuff
use keepvid.com


----------



## eagle_y2j (Dec 28, 2006)

kushal_657 said:
			
		

> use "Limewire"...itz a superb sof with which u can download audio/video/documents/programs...free...........get it on www.download.com



man is this something new ???? Some open secrets should be treated as secrets ....................by the way limwire can be used to share non copyrighted material......


----------



## prasad_den (Dec 28, 2006)

I'd recommend www.youtubex.com
OR youtubegrabber software...size is 100kb only..!!


----------



## sandeep bhatia (Dec 29, 2006)

thankx for ur replies......digit forum is just going to rocking every one......
thankx once again for ur replies.....


----------



## nikhil ramteke (Dec 29, 2006)

sandeep bhatia said:
			
		

> hello!! friends....
> 
> recently i have joined the "youtube.com" webside but i can't be able to downoad even a single song frm the site.
> 
> ...


----so sandi,copy the link of the song u want download,then open the website www.javimoya.com
 then paste the link in to the space provided,then click the dowlnoading link,just within the fraction of second u will b getting the downloading link,so download at ur best,u can enjoy the www.nidokidos.org  www.altavista.com also,ok then bye....take care


----------



## gowtham (Dec 29, 2006)

very simple ! just use software called "URL Snooper 2". play the media content (of any format) in ur favourite browser. it will display the streaming url. just double click on it and voila! but be careful it displays the urls fo some ads also!


----------



## power_8383 (Dec 30, 2006)

The best way if you are using mozilla firefox is to download Video downloader  from

*javimoya.com/blog/youtube_en.php

Are you tired of copy&paste URLs to download a video? Now it's even easier !
VideoDownloader Firefox Extension add a small icon on the status bar at the bottom of your firefox window, and a toolbar button.
Just click that and download the video you are watching !

You can download from:
Angry Alien, Blennus, Blip.tv, Break.com, Dailymotion, Double Agent, eVideoShare, Free Video Blog, Google Video, Grinvi, iFilm, Keiichi Anime Forever, Metacafe, MySpace, MySpace Video Code, Putfile, Totally Crap, vidiLife, vSocial, AnimeEpisodes.Net, Badjojo, Blastro, Bofunk, Bolt, Castpost, CollegeHumor, Current TV, Dachix, Danerd, DailySixer.com, DevilDucky, Double Agent, EVTV1, FindVideos, Hiphopdeal, Kontraband, Lulu TV, Midis.biz, Music.com, MusicVideoCodes.info, Newgrounds, NothingToxic, PcPlanets, Pixparty, PlsThx, Revver, Sharkle, SmitHappens, StreetFire, That Video Site, VideoCodes4U, VideoCodesWorld, VideoCodeZone, Vimeo, Yikers YouTube and ZippyVideos.


----------



## JhonCena (Dec 30, 2006)

www.keepvid.com is a best for those who dont use mozilla.(like me )


----------



## int86 (Dec 30, 2006)

lets see if its work
Thanx buddy


----------



## onlytanmoy (Mar 19, 2007)

try out the below site
www.savetube.com


----------



## shaunak (Mar 20, 2007)

*videodownloader.net/

Can grab from a whole lot of [flash] streams and has a extention for firefox [and a widget for opera]


----------



## Shasanka_Gogoi (Mar 20, 2007)

^ Isn't That Illegal????????????


----------



## phreak0ut (Mar 21, 2007)

*www.downloadyoutubevideos.com/


----------

